
Blender 2.80 - soft8soft
https://www.blender.org/download/releases/2-80/
======
davissorenson
To OP:

It's not exactly a nice move to link to the download folder before the main
website has been updated, because as you might notice this has resulted in a
lot of confusion from normal HN users who don't follow the Blender mailing
lists/developer forums closely. The release is in fact today, the 30th of
July, but possibly several hours from now, as many developers are currently at
SIGGRAPH in California.

Even if the link is changed to
[https://www.blender.org/download/releases/2-80/](https://www.blender.org/download/releases/2-80/)
(which it probably should be), that page hasn't been updated since RC3, which
will possibly just confuse more people.

It would probably be better for the Blender community to not jump the gun and
wait until the website is updated.

------
sago
A probably paranoid note of caution: it isn't confirmed that this is correct.

RC3 was released July 24, this version was posted July 29, but currently
(12h15 GMT on July 30) it hasn't been announced, either on the website or
social media. But downloads for all platforms without RC* numbers have been
added to the download directory (and they are not just duplicates of RC*).

The team were planning to build the final version yesterday for release today.
So that does check out. But until they announce, it might be worth being
patient for a couple of hours.

It is SIGGRAPH this week, so the team has been busting a move to get 2.80 out.
Particularly after a couple of weeks of really impressive announcements on
funding. So it is likely this is the final version, waiting for a formal
launch later today. But it could just be a temporary thing.

------
m3at
If this is the real 2.8 (not rc3) this is great! Admittedly the beta was quite
stable and usable, so no big change but for the symbol.

Having played with 2.8 for the last few months, it's really a massive
overhaul. Combined with important investments from big studios like ubisoft
[1], it's seem Blender is moving in an interesting direction.

[1] [https://news.ubisoft.com/en-us/article/353364/Ubisoft-
Joins-...](https://news.ubisoft.com/en-us/article/353364/Ubisoft-Joins-
Blender-Development-Fund-to-Support-Open-Source-Animation)

~~~
m3at
Replying to myself, but it seems that this is the final release indeed :)

See:

[https://devtalk.blender.org/t/29-july-2019/8498](https://devtalk.blender.org/t/29-july-2019/8498)

------
preommr
I've been using blender 2.8 over the last few days and I've been liking it
quite a bit.

The change from 2.7 is both big and small depending on the perspective.

Going in I was worried that I would need to relearn a lot of things, but while
there were some big changes (like the ui, scripting, eevee, etc) I was still
able to navigate things easily with only occasionally needing to look
something up. I still think the old ui got way too much criticism, but this
new ui is better so hopefully this will please everyone. All in all, a really
good .x update, but definitely not a major one like 3.0 will be.

I am also kind of struggling with the new rendering engine. While it's way way
faster, the renders are different enough especially with certain things like
shadows and transparency from cycles that I am on the fence about what my
future workflow will look like.

Blender is such an amazing piece of software and probably one of the most
successful oss applications out there. This is another really big step forward
for it.

------
dirkc
The plan to release today from their meeting notes:
[https://devtalk.blender.org/t/29-july-2019/8498](https://devtalk.blender.org/t/29-july-2019/8498)

------
akmittal
> Blender 2.80 is almost ready! The stable release will be available in the
> coming days.

It is not stable release, Release Candidate 3

~~~
m3at
The main website is not updated yet, but it seems this is 2.8 indeed. Or do
you have other information I'm missing?

~~~
tjoff
Which website is updated then?

Everything on that page suggests that it isn't ready yet.

Downloads still default to 2.79 or alternatively the release candidate.

edit: not sure if I clicked the wrong link or something but I was directed to
blender.org and not the current link that goes to the files directly (
[https://download.blender.org/release/Blender2.80/](https://download.blender.org/release/Blender2.80/)
).

------
mavhc
The HP desktops we have at school don't have GPUs and the Intel GPU is too
old, so 2.8 won't even run.

Can anyone recommend the cheapest useful half height vga outputting GPU?

~~~
bayesian_horse
Sure it's not just a driver issue?

~~~
mavhc
Well, they don't make a driver that does the OpenGL version needed

~~~
bayesian_horse
You didn't post any details about your setup, so I just wanted to make sure
you're not buying new hardware just because you have the wrong drivers.

------
KaoruAoiShiho
Also RTX integration for accelerated ray tracing, wooo

------
stiangrindvoll
Yahoo! This is your celebration

Celebrate good times, come on!

------
bayesian_horse
Congratulations!

------
giancarlostoro
Release notes:

[https://www.blender.org/download/releases/2-80/](https://www.blender.org/download/releases/2-80/)

